# Flylady Week of Sept 2: Entrance, Front Porch, and Dining Room



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

This week's zone is Zone 1: Entrance, Front Porch, and Dining Room
Spend 15 min today decluttering so that you can clean. The front porch and entryway are the first impression our visitors get. Make it a nice one.

***disclaimer: I went out of town for the weekend and am still doing my living room list

***Disclaimer: My life will be significantly changing in the next few weeks, so I may not be able to do the daily updates. I 'd love it if some lurkers could post so that this thread would show up on the new threads/recent posts, please. Pretty please.

*Here is the detailed cleaning list:*

*Entrance Detailed Cleaning List
*Start at the ceiling and work your way down to the floor.

Clean cobwebs
Dust window sills and front door
Clean switch plate of hand prints and walls if needed
Put plants in to the shower and give them a good rinse. Let them set there until you are finished.
Dust furniture
Dust baseboards
Straighten the coat closest
Sweep vacuum or mop the floor
Put back the plants. You would hate for DH to walk into a jungle tomorrow morning.
Add your own personal touches to make it more welcoming.

*Dining Room Detailed Cleaning List*
Start at the ceiling and work your way down to the floor.

Clean the cobwebs
Dust window sills
Clean the window
Clean doors of china cabinet after you straighten dishes if they need done. Dust.
Clean and straighten any drawer
Clean off top of dining table and polish
Rinse plants in the shower
Dust the bottoms of the chairs.
Dust the baseboards
Move furniture and vacuum underneath (except the china cabinet). I turned mine over one time. It was not funny.
Add your own personal touches to the table (table cloth, pretty bowl, flowers)

*Front Porch Detailed cleaning*
Sweep down cobweb and spider webs (In the summer, I leave them. I feed the spiders, too, LOL.)
Sweep off porch furniture.
Sweep the porch.
Throw away any dead plants.
Prune back unruly bushes from the entrance.
Repot planters if necessary (in summer)
Refill bird feeders.
Wipe off tables, banisters, and light fixtures.
Get rid of unwanted items.
Add your own personal touches to welcome friends and family (wreath, welcome mat, bell)


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks for the list. I'm going to concentrate on the DR this week, since my entryway is basically non-existent, and I don't have a front porch -- just a stoop. According to my decluttering calendar, I'll be working on the linen closet and paring down towels, linens and such. 

I hope the change over the next few weeks is a happy one. If nothing else, I'll come on the thread each day and bump it so it stays on top.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Belfrybat: Yes it will be a good change, but it will be a huge one. Thanks for keeping this thread going. I am going to have to do my cleaning on the weekend now.

Mondays Mission: Sweep the front porch and shake out the doormat. Now is the time to find doormats on sale. Also, Wipe down your front door.

Tues. Mission: Get rid of clutter in these areas so that you can really clean.

Wed Mission:Spot clean walls in these areas.

Thurs Mission: put away shoes, coats, bookbags, etc.. Think about where you want to put things so the entry doesn't look so cluttered. I know people who immediately take off shoes when they come home. They keep a basket by the door with shoes/slippers. Maybe your entryway needs a little table with a bowl where you throw your keys and change?

Friday Mission: Clean/dust the ceilings, light fixtures and window sills.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, I didn't do a good job of keeping the thread going as I forgot to check in yesterday. But I cleaned off the hutch and table in the DR (hardly ever eat at the table so it gets cluttered). Then I swept and mopped the floor -- the latter being a rare occurrence -- and then cleaned and polished the furniture. Today I plan on washing the inside windows. On my declutter calendar, I pulled out everything from the two linen closets and am going to pare down to two sets of sheets per bed and clear out the old ratty towels, which I can use for cleaning cloths once I've serged around the edges.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

Heyyyyyy! I follow FlyLady... For the most part unsuccessfully, but I try. LOL!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Hi Tracey: Thanks for joining us. Tell us what you DO get done so we can help you celebrate. Or if you have good organization or cleaning tips, please add them!

Here is another organizing video for you. I really like to get ideas and to be inspired by watching these. 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwng94lKiOw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwng94lKiOw[/ame]


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

*Like these life hacks for small closets (but all closets could use this):*

http://www.buzzfeed.com/t---oodles/hacks-for-your-tiny-closet#4am98d6

I especially like the shoes stored in wine boxes or the under bed/dresser shoe tray (awesome for kids shoes)

I like the rain gutter guard used to store jewelry. I think some thinner scarves would fit through those holes as well.

I want to put the hook in the closet for next days outfit/jewelry.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/t---oodles/hacks-for-your-tiny-closet#4am98d6[/URL]

So who wants to comment and tell what you do? Hold us accountable for our organization and cleaning!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Saturday, I:

Washed a load of clothes
stripped the bed
Cleaned out the frig (and that was a JOB)
Dusted the living room and dining room
Emptied the van of things coming from my old job
Made crockpot chicken meat to be used in stir fries and curries (cooked with 1/2 bottle wing sauce)
Made pinto beans to be made into Refried beans and portuguese beans (freezer for future meals)
Did a thorough cleaning of the kitchen and washed the floor.
That was all I could possibly do.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

You are an inspiration MTM


----------

